# Golf anyone?



## Wannabee (Jan 7, 2009)

Stevie Wonder and Tiger Woods are in a restaurant having dinner. Woods turns to Wonder and says, 'How's the singing
career going?' 

Stevie Wonder replies, 'Not too bad. How's the golf?'

Woods replies, 'Not too bad. I've had some problems with my swing, but I think I've got that going right now.'

Stevie says, 'I always find that when my swing goes wrong, I need to stop playing for a while and not think about it. Then, the
next time I play, it seems to be all right.'

Tiger says, 'You play golf?'

Wonder says, 'Oh, yes, I've been playing for years.'

Woods says, 'But you're blind! How can you play golf if you can't see?'

Wonder replies, 'I get my caddy to stand in the middle of the fairway and call to me. I listen for the sound of his voice and
play the ball toward him. Then, when I get to where the ball lands, the caddy moves to the green or farther down the fairway
and again I play the ball toward his voice.'

'But how do you putt?' asks Woods.

'Well,' says Stevie, 'I get my caddy to lean down in front of the hole and call to me with his head on the ground, and I just
play the ball toward his voice.'

Woods asks, 'What's your handicap?'

Stevie says, 'Well, I'm a scratch golfer.'

Woods, incredulous, says to Stevie, 'We've got to play a round sometime.'

Wonder replies, 'Well, people don't take me seriously, so I only play for money, and never play for less than $10,000 a hole.'

Woods thinks about it and says, 'OK, I'm up for that. When would you like to play?'

Stevie says, 'Pick a night.'


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2009)

Ha! Very funny.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 7, 2009)

This guy has a 16 handicap.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgSxOhsIK_A]YouTube - Blind Golfer Ivars Weide[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

Ja warum den nicht, so lest das sich jah auch machen!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 7, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> Ja warum den nicht, so lest das sich jah auch machen!



Domoarigoto, Mr. Roboto.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

No not really it is German

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 04:22:38 EST-----

And no I am not writing in tounges


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> No not really it is German
> 
> -----Added 1/7/2009 at 04:22:38 EST-----
> 
> And no I am not writing in tounges



Yes, you are...the German tongue.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, you are right


----------

